# Oil less turkey fryers



## love2"Q"

Anyone have one or used one? I got out my turkey fryer last night and its leaking gas and flames out of the manifold.  This is the second one of these that i have had do this.. im pretty sure its from spiders crawling in them but its a pain to clean out.. so im looking into oil less.. anyone?


----------



## jennyema

By definition, one cannot fry without oil.


----------



## pacanis

Those look pretty nifty, Q. And a lot safer than one using oil. You can even add smoke chips to them.
But can it pull double duty for a crawfish boil? 

I had never seen these before and am interested if anyone here has used one before.


----------



## salt and pepper

The Ultimate Turkey Cooker


----------



## salt and pepper




----------



## salt and pepper




----------



## chopper

That looks pretty cool. Do you stand the turkey up like beer can chicken? Do you pack charcoal around and on it like a dutch oven? More info please. This looks interesting.


----------



## salt and pepper

Just like beer can and you can add beer, Dr Pepper, anything you like. Even Smoke. I have never tried coals, but I'm sure that will work. I cook on an outdoor stove (Propane), It will work on a gas range, but not  so well on an electric range. Even over a camp fire!


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks really cool, what a great invention


----------



## chopper

Where did you get it S & P?


----------



## salt and pepper

I got it at Montana Canvas,(a tent maker)  in Belgrade MT. They are made by "Camp-Chef". I know they may be hard to find  and are not as cheep as I was lucky enough to find one.  Search "The Ultimate Turkey Cooker". Cast Iron, cost about $100. I don't even want to think about the shipping cost!


----------



## Dawgluver

Pretty nifty, S&P!  How big a bird does it contain?


----------



## love2"Q"

Very cool salt.. 
Yea, pac.. im itching to get one.. only know one person with one but he has never used it..


----------



## love2"Q"

well ... after reading lots of reviews and watching videos .. 
i think i will purchase the char broil big easy ...


----------



## pacanis

love2"Q" said:


> well ... after reading lots of reviews and watching videos ..
> i think i will purchase the char broil big easy ...


 
I'm looking forward to your results


----------



## love2"Q"

Well.. bought one from lowes... Easy to assemble.. wiped it down with oil . Then fired it off... So far i cant complain...


----------



## Paymaster

Got the Big Easy from Lowes couple years back and no more expensive peanut oil for me! Love that thing!


----------



## pacanis

love2"Q" said:


> Well.. bought one from lowes... Easy to assemble.. wiped it down with oil . Then fired it off... So far i cant complain...


 
Sounds like a nice little present to yourself.
Soooo... are you going to christen it Thursday?


----------



## love2"Q"

Nice paymaster.. yes pac... Turkey in it thursday... Pretty excited


----------



## love2"Q"

8 mins a pound for this one.. and wow...


----------



## love2"Q"




----------



## chopper

That turkey looks great Q.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yum, looks good L2Q


----------



## pacanis

It looks really juicy. Nice job.
Can you do roasts in those cookers, too?


----------



## love2"Q"

Thanks all... It was the best turkey i have ever had... Yea pac.. it says roasts hams.. you can buy a stacking tray set to do veggies and such.. even a rib rack..


----------



## pacanis

Nice. It sounds like a handy cooker.


----------



## roadfix

Now how are these things different from cooking the turkey in a Weber kettle over indirect heat, for instance?
Or even using a roasting pan within the Weber kettle?


----------



## love2"Q"

Well.. no smokey flavor whatsoever.. and oddly enough the skin was almost like it would be if fried.. almost..


----------



## powerplantop

I just ordered one last night so it should be on the way.


----------



## love2"Q"

powerplantop said:


> I just ordered one last night so it should be on the way.



Have fun with it... Looking forward to using mine again at xmas


----------



## Savannahsmoker

I use Char Broil's The Big Easy and more recently their Smoker, Roaster, Grill.

I like to smoke a turkey in the pit and the crisp up the skin in The Big Easy.

It comes out like this:


----------



## Termy

You can stuff it. You can't with oil. 

Hmmm.

T


----------



## Ksm

That is very interesting!  The turkeys everyone made look amazing! Interested to see someone try a roast.


----------

